# Dovetailing thick material?



## normcatalunya (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi All.Got a stots jig today and have been playing with it.Am I correct in thinking the max. thickness of wood I can dovetail is detemined by the cutter length?(13/16" as supplied)Sounds a bit obvious ,but until now I hadn't appreciated the point as the material/project I was hoping to use it on calls for 25mm(1").Have I got the longest cutting edge of dovetail bit or are there longer.A quick Web Search didnt show anything.Wouls appreciate your comments.Ta in advance.Regards.Norm


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes that would be max for through dovetails, but 1/2 blind depends on the dovetail fixtures thickness capacity.


----------



## Jigboy (Sep 24, 2004)

There are home made jigs for using the table saw, where the thickness would be less of a concern. It was in Pop Wood recently if memory serves. I think the guy's last name is Enger, has a book or two in the pop wood set. The jig looks easy enough, I know this is the router forum, please don't kick me.


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Rabet your boards down to 3/4, and dovetail those ends together. The Stots jig is a good thing. It is limited by the length of your dovetail bit.
Try cutting your dovetails on a table saw. That works easier than most jigs.


----------

